# Diy 24" box joint jig



## Millwright (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is my homebuilt 24" width box joint jig for 1/2" joints. I wanted a large size jig to build a toy chest for the Grand daughter, but I didn't want to spend big bucks for the real thing.

I am pleased how the joints turned out for my first attempt. I added a center scale after the fact for a little more accuracy. The slotted jig itself is made from 1/2" aluminum which I machined on a Bridgeport mill. I can slot two 3/4" boards thick with this jig.

Any advice from the Senior members on how this can be tweaked for more accuracy?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll need to see it close up and personal*

Just send me a PM and I'll give you my address where you can send it! Just Kidding. I can't imagine a better job machining it than on the Bridgeport. What do you need in term of more accuray? I like the idea of not milling the slots open. Seems like that would insure strength, but it looks like 3/8" or 1/2" anyway, so that shouldn't be an issue. Great job, and let's see that toy box! My own 30" jig through dovetail jig from www.ptreeusa.com is similiar and is mounted to a full length 2 x 4 block which clamps to the workpiece. :thumbsup: bill
BTW If you would consider making these for sale I'd be interested. You should post an ad in the "classified section" here. If you would I'll send you a PM with particulars. Thanks, bill


----------



## Millwright (Aug 2, 2009)

woodnthings,

In regards to accuracy, I wish to insure that my wood piece in perfectly centered in jig. That's why as an after thought I had adhered a 24" centering scale to the jig face.

Now my concern is that the thickness of the stainless scale (.032") when I clamp over it will throw my cuts off (it will no longer be against the jig face board). Will .032" make that much of a difference?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It may?!*

Since you no longer have a continuous plane to support the workpiece. What I would do is let in the steel into the support block flush or a touch recessed. Problem or potential problem eliminated.
So, what are your plans for the jig, one of a kind? small production run? mass production? You might want to throw some pictures in the self addressed mail as a copyright protection. Lot's of lurkers visit here for ideas! Best to you, :thumbsup: bill


----------

